# Word Confirmation Page



## DSHAWITTEC08 (Jun 6, 2008)

This is a strange one.

Microsoft Word 2000. When someone prints a document, it also prints out a sort of "confirmation page". 

The confirmation page gives the source of the document, the author, size etc.

Not sure how/why they are getting this? Is it an option they could have accidently clicked in Word. 

Or is it in the Print Setup? Any help would be cool?

Many thanks


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

It's printing out the Properties.

Go to Word > Tools > Options > Print tab > uncheck Document Properties


----------

